# KPS Gill is ruining our pride



## abhi.eternal (Apr 25, 2008)

as with most of the thread, this thread's title, too, is self-explanatory. man, how many of your think that it is acceptable that India has failed to qualify for the Olympics for the first time in 80 years? sun has gone down the west many times since the doomed day and the IHF has still not appointed charlsworth though it was a sort of an order by the FIH. also, shamelessly, even after the treachery leaked out of federation, Gill still stands his ground! man! and what the hell, i was watching Walk the Talk (NDTV 24X7) preview in where he (shamelessly) said that he had no intentions of quitting (inspite of told by the sports miniter)! man, isn't 14 years enough?! what does he needs to do more to wipe out hockey completely. no wonder india is no longer a threat in the hockey world (on a sad note: even women's team has failed to qualify). i am very depressed as a good hockey match is equally intersting as a good football match (see the mathes between aussies, dutches and spaniards and you'll understand what i mean), and _we *were *the best in it_. i almost cried when i heard the news that thi time there was no indian h-team in the mega-event. what i can defintely say is that as long as Gill is there, forget about this game and enjoy T20 instead.

On a second thought, Gill might argue (read will argue) in cricket there is money. i remember seeing the SAHARA logo in the jerseys sometimes back. why weren't they able to retain the sponsors. the answer is poor performance, obviously. in india, one thing is sure, one has to get a start and a good one at that. when hockey was no1, india's ecoomy was not so good. but now, look at pankaj advani, v anand who are the best in their respective field. and they have enough money (not like this... sorry to use the term... losers). and tell me frankly, how many of you respect the hockey players, let alone know their names? i don't know what can we do i certainly wish that Gill was not there


----------



## Dumbledore (May 11, 2008)

i agree that hockey is losing its pride and fans, but look at IPL and the money involved. no one even notices hockey. i agree with Gill on one statement that cricket is flourishing on other sport's cost.


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2008)

Dumbledore said:


> i agree that hockey is losing its pride and fans, but look at IPL and the money involved. no one even notices hockey. i agree with Gill on one statement that cricket is flourishing on other sport's cost.


no it isn't, it is flourishing because dalmiya knew how to make money  and people like lalit modi have carried it forward, there was a hockey IPL too  mr. gill for 14 years did nothing more than removing pillay & gaganajeet from the team now he has the balls to say that he had plans, if u had plans and 14 yrs weren't enough to get them implemented u are an idiot


----------



## prasad_den (May 11, 2008)

Dumbledore said:


> i agree that hockey is losing its pride and fans, but look at IPL and the money involved. no one even notices hockey. i agree with Gill on one statement that cricket is flourishing on other sport's cost.


Cricket is being managed better.. and cricketers do perform once in a while. Why else would an entire country root for a sport that lasts anywhere between 3 hrs and 5 days...!! One world cup win was all that was needed to make cricket famous.. However, several Olympic and world cup wins in hockey still meant nothing 'coz the people at the top managing hockey were absolute duds..! No point in blaming cricket for other sports' loss. We in India have thousands of followers for football and hockey too...!


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

well,India should've got the football fever,rather than this lazy man's game(cricket)


----------



## ajaybc (May 11, 2008)

India is not having professional players and administrators for hockey.The players can't be blamed completely.For eg. when the cricketers are travelling in 1st class flights for the gams the hockey players still go for games in the 2nd class or general compartments in trains.

They cant say that hockey is less popular.Even  if atleast 10% of Indians liked hockey that means there are 10 crores of fans for them in the country.And if they win the match and attract crowd interest then they can become more popular.
For tennis was nothing in this country before Sania Mirza showed she had the talent(and nice bo*bs too).Before tht nobody in India thought that an Indian girl cud be something in the glamourous world of Tennis.Now the children all across India are joining Tennis academies to learn it.Parents are willing to send them too.
They need some role models to follow.And what are those shitty hockey guys doing ?
Accepting bribes and loosing games.

The entire Indian hockey admin panel needs some reconstruction before the next olympics or we will be here "analysing and researching" the harmful effects of cricket on Children and such crap


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 11, 2008)

now that Gill is sacked (at last!!), lets see what happens...


----------



## Renny (May 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,India should've got the football fever,rather than this lazy man's game(cricket)



Totally agree on this  .


----------



## NucleusKore (May 11, 2008)

Is it really one man? Part of the problem, I heard, is with the selection process itself. I heard that top players from states are called, teams are formed and they play against each other (for selection). While this is used to showcase/observe skill, it ends up being manipulated by players themselves who pass the ball only between a closed group. 

So if you're not a part of the rig, you don't get the ball, you don't get to show off your skill, except when wresting it from your opponent. Then if you hold on to it for long you will not get selected, or you might lose the ball, or you'll end up passing it to someone who has a prefixed arrangement with other members of the team. So you don't get selected as your talent is not showcased for the selectors at the time.


----------

